# Sak fighting at Pride



## JDenz (Feb 19, 2003)

The first thing Antonio 'Nino' Schembri did when he received the news was to call home. 'Mom, we must get a new guitar!' he said. The reason is obvious: since he will face Japanese star Kazushi Sakuraba at the next Pride, on March 16th, the big Elvis fan must set up his costume to attend the show in a grand style. 

It was the opportunity Nino was asking for and he did not complain about being caught by surprise: 'Actually I love that. It's really an honor to have a chance to face Sakuraba and fighting is my life, so I'm glad they called me. No matter, I was training with a gi, no matter that there is less than a month for the fight. It will be a pleasure, and I'll be ready.' 

Nino is not worrying about Sakuraba's experience (14-4-1) nor his skills and he's confident in declaring: 'I'll submit him'. Everyone familiar with Schembri knows this belief is not arrogance. He really believes that, and says the reason: 'I know he will try to avoid my game, but I think 20 minutes is too much time for him to hide. So he probably will be tapping.' 

Considered perhaps the most dangerous fighter in Jiu-Jitsu nowadays, Nino is 
a former World Champion and holds the title of most technical fighter at ADCC 2001. Only 2-0-0 in vale-tudo, the Brazilian wants to build his career showing how Jiu-Jitsu submissions work in this genre. It would be a big tribute to the real king, Elvis Presley indeed, to submit Sakuraba at home!


----------



## ace (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *The first thing Antonio 'Nino' Schembri did when he received the news was to call home. 'Mom, we must get a new guitar!' he said. The reason is obvious: since he will face Japanese star Kazushi Sakuraba at the next Pride, on March 16th, the big Elvis fan must set up his costume to attend the show in a grand style.
> 
> It was the opportunity Nino was asking for and he did not complain about being caught by surprise: 'Actually I love that. It's really an honor to have a chance to face Sakuraba and fighting is my life, so I'm glad they called me. No matter, I was training with a gi, no matter that there is less than a month for the fight. It will be a pleasure, and I'll be ready.'
> ...




I Make My pradivtion now Sakurab wil win!
:asian:


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

I saw Nino on the Brazilian preliminar to ADCC, he rocked, Helio Gracied cryied and said " thats what i wanted to Jiu-Jitsu become", not strengh just technique! after Nino victory.
          I dont know, Saku has alot of experience, but Nino Schrembi is an outstanding fighter, and i hope ( not believe ), hell submit Saku. Hes only flaw is that hes not strong enough to exchange strikes, that could be his lost.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 24, 2003)

i am not sure about this fight yet, i don't think anyone is going to be able to tell about sak till you see him in the ring.


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

And the star nino schrembri won the fight against Saku, and against many people thoughts, cause hes a pure BJJ fighter, he won by TKO with knees ( gt with Thai ).

             THATS IT NINO, KEEP THE GOOD JOB, WE ARE PROUD OF YOU!


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *And the star nino schrembri won the fight against Saku, and against many people thoughts, cause hes a pure BJJ fighter, he won by TKO with knees ( gt with Thai ).
> 
> THATS IT NINO, KEEP THE GOOD JOB, WE ARE PROUD OF YOU! *



I was reading The Pre fight Articals on The Pride
Web Sight Takada Said Sak Was maybe at Best 70%.
All Tho i have not Seen the Fight i heard That Sak 
Look old & beat down before he even Stept into the Fight.

Congrats To Nino he did What the Gracies could not.


----------



## ace (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *And the star nino schrembri won the fight against Saku, and against many people thoughts, cause hes a pure BJJ fighter, he won by TKO with knees ( gt with Thai ).
> 
> THATS IT NINO, KEEP THE GOOD JOB, WE ARE PROUD OF YOU! *


just got done watching the The Fight
Nino had a Horse Shoe .

That was a fluke


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

id like to see sakuraba vs Silva one more time to make it 3 in a row


----------



## ace (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *id like to see sakuraba vs Silva one more time to make it 3 in a row *



Regardless of The Out Come This Will
Be a great Fight if & When it Does GO DOWN
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 17, 2003)

No I think Sak Sak should forget about silva any silva that is a bad last name for hime to fight now.  I mean he just got TKO by schrembri who looked like a girl in the last fight he was in.  Sak needs a tomato can then a fight agianst someone with absolutly no striking skills and then hopefully they will have a 185 for him to fight in.  He should stay away from heavywieght fights.   His record is getting bad another weak loss will finish him if they are trying to give Yoshida a big push.


----------

